# YOGA for framers



## FRAMERBEN (Nov 26, 2007)

OK, get the laughs out then continue to seriously listen to what i have to say. :laughing:

I have been framing for 9 years and i definately can see where my body is taking a beating from constant abuse. My knees, shoulders, elbows, back, you guys know, everything starts to break down. So my Dad suggested I try Yoga. I laughed. 

Well, i finally took him serious and started doing Bikram Yoga. In this type of yoga the room is 120 deg. F. , so you sweat your ass off. It is a series of 26 postures that each have their specific benefit to your body. This type of yoga, in conjunction with the heated room, is known for increasing circulation and with that fixing "worn out" parts of the body. It also helps tremendously with stress, focus,flexability, balance, and overall well being. 

I have only been practicing for a month now and already see major benefits. I just wanted to pass this experience on to possibly allow some of you to reap the benefits of Bikram yoga. 
Ben


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Tylenol and Advil. :thumbup: Combined pain relief system.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

You are naturally going to come up against some ridicule and resistance with this suggestion. It seems although most macho dudes can't do this stuff to save their lives, they will poke fun at it all day. Or maybe *because* they can't do it? 

Being semi-retired, I've found I absolutely have to add some exercise and extended movement to my days, or I begin to stove up and would probably grind to a halt. This *Trikke video* shows what I've chosen to get into. It's made a world of difference. (Some of the videos show up black on this view, but click them anyway... they are there.) The upper left, INFOMERCIAL, is probably the best.

Does it work? Just check out the obvious fitness of these people!

Keep up the yoga! You're probably wiser than most of us in doing so.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I once worked with a guy who was almost 60, you would have never known it by how he worked. He was big into yoga.


----------



## tristanschmidt (Jan 6, 2010)

there's a reason top pro athletes get into Yoga right? same reasons - flexibility, balance, strength - the same things that are a must to keep up with the physical demands of framing.

I had a lower back issue about a year ago, still do from time to time, and while I can't say I practice yoga regularily, the Bikram yoga was one of the only things I could do to keep a bit active that didn't put e out for days on end. 

:thumbsup: FramerBen for the post.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

No laughing from me. I'm next. I'm going. I have heard the same for years and never went. I'm tired of my body feeling the way it is and it doesn't matter if I'm framing or putting up crown. 

And thank you for all of the hot yoga ads at the bottom of the page!


----------



## FRAMERBEN (Nov 26, 2007)

I guess it tagged the word in my post. I didnt mean for that to happen.


----------



## CanCritter (Feb 9, 2010)

framerman said:


> No laughing from me. I'm next. I'm going. I have heard the same for years and never went. I'm tired of my body feeling the way it is and it doesn't matter if I'm framing or putting up crown.
> 
> And thank you for all of the hot yoga ads at the bottom of the page!


 
ya this place realy seems to target ya re the adds....over on the truck thread theres a dodge at bottom...talk about target marketing,,,scarey

yoga....gona try it..time for these old bones to learn some new tricks


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

No laughing here either:notworthy

I know it looks funny & sounds weird but I've had friends try it and it has helped them.:thumbsup:


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

...and if any of you guys are single it's a great place to pick up chicks.

On a side note, If any of you guys want to get in shape fast, P90X is the ticket.


----------



## FRAMERBEN (Nov 26, 2007)

Go for it man! The best thing that this guy, Bikram, did is that when he outlined this set of 26 postures, he made it so anyone can do it. Weather you are fat, skinny, old, or young, you can take it as far as your body will allow. And as you progress you will see that your body is improving physically and mentally, and you can push it even further.


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

Yes there maybe bit of ridicule but yoga has been around for thousands of years and does work. You can get a DVD and practice in the privacy of your own home.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

My ex's mom is a bikram teacher and I'd bet she has 5 or more builders in her studio a day. Her partner is a gc and he swears by it. I did it when i was dating her but stopped going. Now that i've been building full time i just got: 

http://www.amazon.com/Bikrams-Beginning-Class-Second-Edtion/dp/1585420204

Its designed to work every muscle in your body and it does, especially when your dating the teachers daughter... :w00t:


----------



## curtis fulton (Jan 29, 2010)

heck yeah i am going to do it if i get the time , i now lots of people who do it


----------

